# Fixed/SS from Evans on ctw



## Tynan (9 Jun 2011)

Hello all

I've been riding a decent regular bike the ten miles into work for a few years and enjoy it very much

CTW has just started here and it's so silly cheap even a poor cheapstake like me is pondering a second bike

I'll always pondered a SS/Fixie for the idea of making person a better rider and being fun, my route is almost flat barring the Bow flyover and some weedy slope and I do have a tendency to start in lower gears than I should, and a spare bike would be handy

Soooo, what would you recommend as a proper honest working bike from Evans, none of that la de dah pixie nonsense, proper man's serious bike for commuting, although smart is ok

And what gearing, most days I like to at least try and ride at 20mph ish barring some 15mph slogging when I'm not in the mood/headwind/Friday, I'd like to be able to get up to 25mph if someone goes past me that fast, I've seen the odd bloke on my route tearing along at that speed on a single speed

Sub £500 would be nice but higher might be alright if it's worth it

Thank-you


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Jun 2011)

If you want a bomb proof fixed wheel bike, I'd go with a Fuji track, Kona Paddywagon or a Charge (some variation on the Plug, all the same frame just different finishing kit). They are all cheapish, relativelly ugly but will take everyday commuting style abuse.

I've only recently sold my Fuji Track and for a basic workhorse at a good price (dont let the low price make you think its a lesser bike, its cheaper because it comes without brakes), I'd say its ideal. The stock gearing on mine was 48:15, I think they changed it to 46:15 on the newer ones. IMO, this gearing should be fine.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jun 2011)

Charge Plug of some sort (I've got one. Does what it says on the tin but mine now runs a SA S2C 2 speed hub)
Bianchi Pista Via Condotti (dribble)
Kona Paddy Wagon (they've got 2010 54cm is well cheap)


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2011)

thanks gents, that gives me a start before i go in and bumble around

54cm will not only be well cheap but well small, sadly

Cooper is a bit over budget, Charge a bit ugly

The Paddywagon I like the look of plenty

Cheers gents, I'll go and eyeball tomorrow


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2011)

I am about to sell my Bianchi Pista if you are interested in a proper fixed gear bike  

Will be in London tomorrow night on it if you want to have a look. Sorry but i do not take CTW vouchers


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2011)

I don't actually have any money and tbh don't honestly need another bike, the scheme is just so ludicrously cheap

The thought took root originally to buy a cheap SS and then add on lots of extras to sort me for clothing, kits and even a new chainset for the main bike

otherwise I'd be very interested, sorry

what does 'proper' mean anyway?


----------



## gaz (9 Jun 2011)

I looked at getting a ss/fg from Evans but decided against it as try don't do a bike with all the bosses. Gone for a Pearson touché instead.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Jun 2011)

Dolan do a fixed model called the FXE its the same as a pre-cursa (if you go your local track you will see tonnes of these) but with all of the bosses etc for a rack, not sure if they do cycle to work etc, might be able to since they are a pretty big UK brand. Might be a bit over budget though, can only remember the frameset for sale, but they do complete bikes too.


----------



## Woz! (9 Jun 2011)

The Charge Plug Racer isn't ugly!


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> I looked at getting a ss/fg from Evans but decided against it as try don't do a bike with all the bosses. Gone for a Pearson touché instead.



That Paddywagon has boses for two bottle plus guard points doesn;t it?

I'm seeing orange rims in a lot of pictures, yikes

ah older models, black and silver for 2011


----------



## mightyquin (9 Jun 2011)

I'm very happy with my Paddy Wagon. I'd say go and try a few out, and choose the one you like the look and feel of best. A mate has just bought a Charge Plug, I'm going to have a spin on it at the weekend. The Specialized Langsters are nice too. 

Do it, you'll love a single speed/fixed bike!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2011)

Woz! said:


> The Charge Plug Racer isn't ugly!



Does it come with brakes or not?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Does it come with brakes or not?



Yep, front and back.

1263480859388-88ot8k8feyve-500-90-500-70.jpg 

http://www.bikeradar...racer-10-36960/

I don't think any charge bikes are sold brakeless, and come with pedals, reflectors, chain guard and mine even came with a bell which was nice. Of course all of these things from my bike are in a drawer now.


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> That Paddywagon has boses for two bottle plus guard points doesn;t it?
> 
> I'm seeing orange rims in a lot of pictures, yikes
> 
> ah older models, black and silver for 2011



It does, but no mounts for a rack.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2011)

Woz! said:


> The Charge Plug Racer isn't ugly!



IMO, the Charge bikes are not so much ugly, but the finish is not very durable on the painted ones (not sure about the chrome ones) and the geometry _looks_ (dont know the facts on this one) fairly slack!

I prefer proper track bike geometries, high BB and fairly tight angles, I like the twitchy handling!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 Jun 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> IMO, the Charge bikes are not so much ugly, but the finish is not very durable on the painted ones (not sure about the chrome ones) and the geometry _looks_ (dont know the facts on this one) fairly slack!
> 
> I prefer proper track bike geometries, high BB and fairly tight angles, I like the twitchy handling!



If you have mine near anything solid it virtually instantly picks up a scratch. Not durable at all.


----------



## Tynan (10 Jun 2011)

still mooning at the Evans site, mental day today

those Viva Pistas look nice online, any good?


----------



## stevevw (22 Jun 2011)

Ask User on the 1st of July  

Will you be fixed for the DD?


----------



## Jezston (27 Jun 2011)

Aluminium Langsters look like proper modern road bikes rather than posers, if that's your thing.


----------



## henryst (30 Jun 2011)

If its any help - I bought a charge plug and changed the wheels and bars and took off the back brake. I love it...... but I wish I'd bought the langster!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jun 2011)

belt drive trek can be easily converted to fixed. currently below £475 (£300 off at evans).


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2011)

hmm

After dithering backwards and forwards, I rode for a while with a nice young lady on some sort of fixed tearing through Hackney impressively, she loved it she said and it's tipped me back over

to find the Paddywagon 2011 is now bloody discontinued ffs, couple of small sizes left, very annoyed, discontinued in bloody June

I want regular drops, I think, and regular brakes and I don't really want to be spending money changing something, budget init, those requirements really narrow the field down, I'm rather used to steel now too

I very strongly suspect that I won't be fixed ready for DD, nice idea though that I dallied with for all of a second


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2011)

gawd, first off, the Langster does look ok

second, I upped my budget and looked at everything Evans offer, some I really liked, but what is the obsession with side pull brakes, am i right to think that they're inferior in every single way to what i think of as normal brakes, just pose value?

It's a fair bit of shag to convert that to regular drops levers isn't, anyone care to float a figure?

and I'm used to carbon forks now, are steel forks, for example going to be much rougher? I remember all alu frames to this day, granted a cheapish hybrid

are the odd looking drops trendy track drops and not nice to ride?

and does 'tight geometry' again mean race/track geometry, ie nippy but not as comfy over a distance?

in fairness this is liable to be for commute so less than an hour


----------



## stevevw (1 Jul 2011)

Have a look at the Coopers they are British after all. The T100 Sebring has Bull horn bars which I had for a long time on the Bianchi, they work well. Just changed back to drops using an old GB handle bar that I had in the shed new bar tape £10 a pair of brake levers (Shimano Aero with cable under the tape) £20 and reused the brake cable. so cost me £30 but I could have done it for free as I have loads of old Weinmann levers and could have re used the tape. So I suppose what I am saying if you like I could put drops on your nice new bike for you for next to nothing. You would have to ride it over to me though or you could ask Rox and Greg to pick you up  

http://www.cooperbikes.com/road-bikes.html


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2011)

I had a long look at the Coopers and liked them other than bars, sometimes, and side pull brakes

I'm forgetting that there's no gear changer in there, that's it's just a brake lever, doh, the drops lever would pull as least as much cable as sidepulls I suppose

So take the side pulls off, fit regular brakes and retape, simple as that, thanks for clarifying that for my idiot mind, bar the taping perhaps, I can do that surely

tres droll on the Rox/Greg quip at any other time that now where they're scandalously abandoning riders in need to the mercy of the cold dark Essex/Suffolk countryside

your offer of free is very kind, I like free/next to nothing, but I suspect this one is hopefully too simple and cheap to haul out into Hertfordshire unless there was a bbq and beers or something


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2011)

Cooper T100 Spa 2011 Single Speed Road Bike

that's looking very good to me at this moment in time, is there anything not to like there?

deep section rims a bit poncey but I love that frame, steel init, no mention of the rear cog, is 42t chain ring a bit weedy?

ah, 16t rear cog


----------



## Domeo (1 Jul 2011)

I ride 42:16 into town from around the corner from you and it pretty does all that I need. I roll along at 18-20mph and can do the odd sprint up to 28/29mph with a rack pack. I struggle up to Finsbury Park some days if I'm really tired.


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2011)

As an idea on that gearing here is the cadence to speed figures running 700 x 23's on a 42 x 16 set up

Cadance Speed
90 18.5
100 20.6
110 22.63
120 24.69
130 26.75

I have always been a grinder rather than a spinner and run on a 48 x 16 setup
which seems to work best for me


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2011)

cool, thanks, roll at 20 with ability to get up to 28 is all i want, Bow flyover is my 'hill' so not anticipating an hill issues

cheap and easy to change the rear cog i assume

hmm thanks for that 4f, start with that and a cog extra might be the thing, I'm a grinder that tries to do cadence, nearly succeeding, I think my action and smoothness etc etc could use improvement

early finish today to go camping with the beaver scouts (and parents), get after Evans on Monday for test ride


----------



## stevevw (1 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> Cooper T100 Spa 2011 Single Speed Road Bike
> 
> that's looking very good to me at this moment in time, is there anything not to like there?
> 
> ...




Nice but spend a bit more and get the 531 frame on the T200 and benefit from 44 - 16 gearing and silver chain wheel. I also prefere the Mavic rims on the T200. Should be bomb proof even for you  


Tynan in Beaver shock horror


----------



## Domeo (1 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> cheap and easy to change the rear cog i assume



sprockets/cogs start about £15 for 1/8". dead easy to change (you might need a bit of grunt on the whip).


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2011)

grunt I have

champion of the Beaver Scouts Family camp javelin throw today, I thank you, and my Shrek style flexing of guns (I'm here all week) went down well with at least a few of the spectators

it was excellent fun other than voracious mosquitos feasting on my flesh

that T100 is upping my budget already ...ah, only another ton, open pro 36s is what I have now, yes, they do for me

what on earth is with the side pull brakes on a bike like that? drops and side pull brakes, eh?

does that T200 have track drops? am I going to get on with those?


----------



## Tynan (4 Jul 2011)

and a cheeky 5cm gap between sizes so I'm going to be hulking over a 56cm or balancing on top of a 61cm

ho hum, time to ride one and see I guess


----------



## stevevw (4 Jul 2011)

Well done Tessa Tynan  



Tynan said:


> what on earth is with the side pull brakes on a bike like that? drops and side pull brakes, eh?
> 
> does that T200 have track drops? am I going to get on with those?




I think you will find the levers are to do with the track bars, you will either be low on the drops and not be able to reach normal levers or more likely high on the tops so these levers are easy to use and they make the bike look more like a track tool as they can't see them from the side. You should not ride with your hands in the hood position with track bars, you may find your hands slide forward just before you are fired over the bars. It's the first thing you are told about when you go for a track induction course.

56cm should be Ok for you. Please go and ride one and let us know what you think.


----------



## Tynan (4 Jul 2011)

ta

so they're selling for leisure and commuting a bike with handlebars that you can't get to the brake levers from drops? Is it me or is it stupid to be selling bikes with trackesque specific kit because it looks cool but is at best not as good for commuting if not outright dangerous

the big size says 6'2" upwards and I'm over 6"1", my Fratello is a 58cm, I take you've been on one, you're my height as I recall

but yes to ride one and see, of course


----------



## Woz! (18 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> so they're selling for leisure and commuting a bike with handlebars that you can't get to the brake levers from drops? Is it me or is it stupid to be selling bikes with trackesque specific kit because it looks cool but is at best not as good for commuting if not outright dangerous





My Charge Racer is the same - can't reach the brakes from the drops. And you use the drops when you're at your fastest. 
My knees cry when I do too much fixed riding so I tend to have mine in freewheel mode so it gets pretty alarming at speed.
Looks cool though.


----------



## stevevw (20 Jul 2011)

Take your brakes off and join us.

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------

